# Pump problems - Animas Vibe



## astbury1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all I have had the insulin pump for about 2 years and I am now being sent my 3rd animas vibe!!!!! Is it me having bad luck or anyone else have this problem? First one the casing cracked near the battery cap.....I didnt think I had been screwing it that tight however they exchanged it and I have been extra careful.....now twice in the last few days I have had the pump just die, start beeping, hour glass and then it having to be rewound,primed etc. i have also noticed a hair line start of a crack around the battery cap again. They are kindly exchanging it AGAIN! Is it me????? Am also concerned that when Ive gone into the history alarm section there appears to be no actual notification of this happening!!!! Anyone have this problem. Am worried they either going to say I cant have one anymore or something go very very wrong......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 24, 2015)

I had a cracked battery compartment casing on Medtronic Veo, but only the one. I've not heard of this before with Animas pumps, but peraps the users I have spoken to have been lucky?

I can't believe they would deny you a replacement given what you have said - they are under contract for the entire warranty period.

Hope your next one lasts the distance!


----------



## astbury1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks! I think I must just be having very bad luck! Otherwise I love it! Not loving being back on MDI while waiting for it to arrive!:


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 24, 2015)

astbury1 said:


> Hi all I have had the insulin pump for about 2 years and I am now being sent my 3rd animas vibe!!!!! Is it me having bad luck or anyone else have this problem? First one the casing cracked near the battery cap.....I didnt think I had been screwing it that tight however they exchanged it and I have been extra careful.....now twice in the last few days I have had the pump just die, start beeping, hour glass and then it having to be rewound,primed etc. i have also noticed a hair line start of a crack around the battery cap again. They are kindly exchanging it AGAIN! Is it me????? Am also concerned that when Ive gone into the history alarm section there appears to be no actual notification of this happening!!!! Anyone have this problem. Am worried they either going to say I cant have one anymore or something go very very wrong......



It must be something you are doing as I've never had a crack on my pump, many do over tighten the battery cap so either check your manual to ensure you are doing it correctly or ask the rep or your dsn to look at what's going wrong.

I've had a couple of pump failures though and pump has been replaced without question.


----------



## ingrid (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been on the Vibe for 3+ years now & had 4 replacements - 1st one due to wrong colour being sent so I was started on the rep's loaner pump instead for the first week (well, I was keen on the pink at the time though now much prefer my greenie, and the one I really really didn't want was the silver which of course was what they sent!), next 2 due to incorrect IOB calculations (all my replacements still did/do this - I gave up in the end and learned to live with it by setting in a different DIA & doing my own tweaking), and the last replacement quite recently when the internal battery stopped working. Never had any probs with cracks anywhere. If you're not screwing the cap/s too tightly on, it must just be bad luck!

Btw I was told by animas that replacement pumps are always new ones, never reconditioned pumps.


----------



## astbury1 (Aug 25, 2015)

aww thanks all for your replies! Received my third this morning. So happy to have it back. Am glad it isnt just me then! lol!


----------

